# What to do with that old barrel.



## ibglowin (May 4, 2011)

Check out what these guys are doing with old wine barrels. Some pretty cool ideas.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2011)

Mike, I am starting to see more and more furniture and accessories made out of old barrels. These stools are the best I've seen so far.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 4, 2011)

The have a very impressive selection of furniture to choose from.


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2011)

I noticed they don't list prices. You know what that usually means......


----------



## joea132 (May 4, 2011)

That beats the hell out of a rain collecting barrel or a planter. I always thought that barrels looked great as "lawn furnishings" though.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 4, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I noticed they don't list prices. You know what that usually means......



Usually means I can't afford it......


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2011)

joea132 said:


> That beats the hell out of a rain collecting barrel or a planter. I always thought that barrels looked great as "lawn furnishings" though.



And that beats the hell out a couch or washing machine!


----------



## robie (May 4, 2011)

Now that is really cool!

I'd love to find some good used neutral 6 gallon barrels. They would not become furniture for a long, long time.


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2011)

I scored a couple nice ones last year for $50 each. Not good for wine anymore but had been stored inside and were perfect. Have one on the front porch and one on the back porch. Would love a couple more to make planters out of. Not like the ones at the nursery though.


----------



## robie (May 4, 2011)

Ibglowin,

Just looking at the below site, where they recoop barrels. Didn't get any pricing or details as to how long a batch of wine should stay in such a recooped barrel, compared to a new barrel. I am interested in the 10 and 15 gallon barrels.

http://www.californiawinegrapeco.com/Barrels

The 10 gallon would be the right size for two, 6-gallon kits, since the other 2 gallons could be used to top-off and wouldn't last very long either. Or if we do go down to S. New Mexico in the Fall, might be a possibility if the prices are right.

I am really more interested in neutral barrels, which would be great for concentration and micro-oxidation. Maybe these barrels would be nearer to neutral; just don't have any details.

I'm afraid to ask about prices; figure anything to do with recycling has a big price tag attached.


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2011)

I would be inclined to just order a brand spanking new 40L barrel from Vadai. They are only $20 more than a 23L. You would need to have 3-4 batches lined up in advance but you may find that they are cheaper than a re-cooped one!


----------



## winekits4beginners (May 5, 2011)

The stuff that they are making out of wine corks, barrels, and other wine making equipment is amazing to see. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 5, 2011)

I like this one


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 14, 2011)

Those are awesome!


----------



## docanddeb (May 15, 2011)

I can see those people with the big, fancy wine cellar/tasting rooms going for that stuff!!

VERY cool!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Well I can tell you Deb the nice wine tasting rooms I've been in didn't have anything like that. But now an outdoor tasting area on a patio would look nice with those I think. I wonder how they would hold up to the weather? Think they can take the wetness?


----------



## docanddeb (May 15, 2011)

Well, my point was... that if you can afford a big wine cellar, climate controlled with a lounge in it... you could afford that fancy furniture and put it where ever you want!!

I bet you have a set at your house, don't you??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Actually I only have a nice desk and chair in my wine room. We have talked about putting a party/tasting room in the basement but I've been fighting it. A friend even drew up complete plans for that and the wine making area. I like the idea of doing what ever I want in my basement and spreading my wine making out in it with no restrictions.

On the other hand I did order a new tasting table a few weeks ago I didn't get yet for my deck. The one pictured below was the floor model, I ordered a different color to match the rest of the furniture on my patio.


----------



## docanddeb (May 15, 2011)

What color did you get?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> What color did you get?
> 
> Debbie



A weathered wood with a redish trim


----------



## docanddeb (May 15, 2011)

Nice!!

Debbie


----------

